# Netzwerk mit Vista 32bit und Win7 64bit******



## Benmanson (24. April 2011)

Hallo, ich versuche seit Tagen vergeblich meine Computer miteinander zu verbinden, um jeweils auf die anderen Daten zugreifen zu können.
Das sieht folgendermaßen aus: Laptop Vista 32bit, PC Win7 64bit, Patchkabel twistet.
Die Firewall habe ich deaktiviert und angeblich steht auch eine Verbindung, die allerdings als nicht identifiziert gilt. Nun komme ich auch etwas durcheinander mit Heim-, Öffentlichs Netzwerk, und bei Win7 auch noch Heimnetzgruppe. Mir fehlt wohl einfach die Ahnung um das allein zum laufen zu bewegen. Also eine fragwürdige Verbindung steht, aber egal welche Ordner ich freigebe, auf keinem Rechner finde ich auch nur ein Anzeichen dafür, auf andere Daten zugreifen zu können.
Gibt es so etwas wie eine Schritt für Schritt anleitung**** oder kann mit jemand sagen was ich tun muß**** Ich bin für jede Hilfestellung dankbar...


----------



## Benmanson (24. April 2011)

Ok, die Win7 128 bit Verschlüsselung war es.

Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand sagen, wie ich mit dem Win 7 Rechner über das Netzwerk zum Vista Rechner, online gehe. Der Vista Rechner geht über einen wireless Router online.

Danke


----------

